# Mirad lo supermala de la muerte que ha sido la tecnologia de ARN mensajero



## HaCHa (13 Abr 2022)

Hace ya un año que estamos vacunados casi todos los aspañoles cuerdos y, a juzgar por el censo electoral de febrero, cada vez somos más y más gente hasta en la Esñapa vaciada.
Pero lo gordo de las vacunas ha sido que acaban de traernos esto:









BioNTech logra la remisión del cáncer en pacientes tratados con células CAR T y una vacuna de ARN


Las terapias con células CAR T han mostrado eficacia en pacientes de leucemia, pero los resultados con tumores sólidos, como los cánceres de pulmón




www.niusdiario.es





En fin, queremos ver en avanzado estado de descomposición los cadáveres de todos los magufos y los conspiralerdos negaos del floro. Para ya. 
Por subnormales, sí, pero sobre todo por ser un puto peligro público.
¿Cuándo se irán a su puta casa a dar la tabarra?


----------



## belenus (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## uno_de_tantos (13 Abr 2022)

De 16 casos, en uno ha desaparecido el cáncer. Dicho esto por los mayores mentirosos sin escrúpulos de la historia, sino que se lo pregunten a los que han muerto por sus mentiras anteriores, algo comprobable en innumerables juicios alrededor del mundo durante medio siglo.

Sigue borrego, sigue!!!! Normal que os den alpiste a mansalva, lo tragáis todo.


----------



## fluffy (13 Abr 2022)

Es como las aspirinas, que igual te alivian el dolor de cabeza que te ayudan contra los coágulos. Eso es lo que se llama "la purga de Benito".

Ahora más en serio, esa tecnología ya se conocía en la lucha contra el cáncer, eso lo sabes mejor que yo. Pero que sea buena contra un problema concreto no quiere decir que igual te curan el acné que el cáncer que te pones más cachas.


----------



## HaCHa (13 Abr 2022)

uno_de_tantos dijo:


> De 16 casos, en uno ha desaparecido el cáncer.



Subnormal, eso ya basta para salvar 1.205.799 vidas al año.

Una cosa es que no sepáis matemáticas y otra muy distinta que no os enteréis ni de por dónde nos pega el aire, hostiaputa.


----------



## midelburgo (13 Abr 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Hace ya un año que estamos vacunados casi todos los aspañoles cuerdos y, a juzgar por el censo electoral de febrero, cada vez somos más y más gente hasta en la Esñapa vaciada.
> Pero lo gordo de las vacunas ha sido que acaban de traernos esto:
> 
> 
> ...



Una cosa es usar una terapia experimental arriesgada con un tio con cancer, cuya alternativa es morirse en unos meses y otra muy distinta pinchar con ella a un chavalillo de 12 años que no tiene nada y tampoco sufre la enfermedad de la que dicen defenderle.

Si no ves la diferencia es que eres idiota perdido.


----------



## Don Redondón (13 Abr 2022)

de los chotocientos muertos de cancer no diagnosticado o que se les ha reactivado, mejor no hablamos.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (13 Abr 2022)

MR POOL

TAMBIEN SE APUNTA AL

WATCH THE WATER







Covid-19 NO ES UN VIRUS: Nos están envenando con proteínas del veneno de la cobra real


Con la de cosas que se pueden hacer en un dia lluvioso, vas tu y te da para hacer un repaso de gramatica. Anda que no manda cojones el niño de la gramatica parda. Día va con tilde, al igual que tú y gramática.




www.burbuja.info




​


----------



## HaCHa (13 Abr 2022)

fluffy dijo:


> Ahora más en serio, esa tecnología ya se conocía en la lucha contra el cáncer, eso lo sabes mejor que yo. Pero que sea buena contra un problema concreto no quiere decir que igual te curan el acné que el cáncer que te pones más cachas.



La cosa es que con las vacunas de la covid es una tecnología que se ha madurado mucho y que ahora dará unos frutos que podrían hacer que venciéramos a la mayor parte de los procesos oncológicos.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (13 Abr 2022)

FAUCI
Y EL MEME DE
WATCH THE WATER
"VENENO DE SERPIENTE "





Covid-19 NO ES UN VIRUS: Nos están envenando con proteínas del veneno de la cobra real


Con la de cosas que se pueden hacer en un dia lluvioso, vas tu y te da para hacer un repaso de gramatica. Anda que no manda cojones el niño de la gramatica parda. Día va con tilde, al igual que tú y gramática.




www.burbuja.info




​


----------



## uno_de_tantos (13 Abr 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Subnormal, eso ya basta para salvar 1.205.799 vidas al año.
> 
> Una cosa es que no sepáis matemáticas y otra muy distinta que no os enteréis ni de por dónde nos pega el aire, hostiaputa.



Dije borrego? Me quedé corto, que parte de "Dicho esto por los mayores mentirosos sin escrúpulos de la historia" no has entendido?. Joder!!!!! como aburre tratar con retrasados. Ni leer sabéis.


----------



## HaCHa (13 Abr 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> Una cosa es usar una terapia experimental arriesgada con un tio con cancer, cuya alternativa es morirse en unos meses y otra muy distinta pinchar con ella a un chavalillo de 12 años que no tiene nada y tampoco sufre la enfermedad de la que dicen defenderle.
> 
> Si no ves la diferencia es que eres idiota perdido.



Y si tú sigues sin querer entender para qué se vacuna a toda una población tras todo lo que ha llovido es porque te han lavado la cabeza hasta volverte subnormal.
Se vacuna a la chavalada para que dejen de palmar los más débiles. Y esto se ha dicho un millón de veces ya, rediós.


----------



## Don Redondón (13 Abr 2022)

enga, te lo has ganao


----------



## Action directe (13 Abr 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Y si tú sigues sin querer entender para qué se vacuna a toda una población tras todo lo que ha llovido es porque te han lavado la cabeza hasta volverte subnormal.
> Se vacuna a la chavalada para que dejen de palmar los más débiles. Y esto se ha dicho un millón de veces ya, rediós.



Pues parece que no ha funcionado muy bien, siguen palmando los más débiles... A lo mejor estos débiles deberían intentar ser menos débiles...


----------



## Antiparticula (13 Abr 2022)

La pruba difinitiva del fracaso de las vacunas ARN es que hay que ponerse mascarilla para comprar el pan.


----------



## El gostoso (13 Abr 2022)

El sufnormal de hacha ataca de nuevo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (13 Abr 2022)

El éxito de las kakunas lo vamos a ver sólo los no kakunados.


----------



## Benedicto Camela (13 Abr 2022)

Action directe dijo:


> Pues parece que no ha funcionado muy bien, siguen palmando los más débiles... A lo mejor estos débiles deberían intentar ser menos débiles...



Los que no sabéis de estadística o de números en general deberíais al menos callar la boca para disimularlo.


----------



## belenus (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## midelburgo (13 Abr 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Y si tú sigues sin querer entender para qué se vacuna a toda una población tras todo lo que ha llovido es porque te han lavado la cabeza hasta volverte subnormal.
> Se vacuna a la chavalada para que dejen de palmar los más débiles. Y esto se ha dicho un millón de veces ya, rediós.



Si ya, para protejer al abuelito.

Pero como predijeron los veterinarios en 2020, vacunar en plena pandemia lo que hace es forzar al patogeno a mutar, que es justo lo que ha hecho. Si solo hubieran vacunado a los abuelos y gente con patologias, el 10%, no hubiera aparecido el festival de variantes que tenemos ahora, y que nunca se habia visto a esta velocidad.
Y el abuelito estaria protegido con dos pinchazos, y no como ahora que lleva 4 y la siguiente variante se lo puede llevar.

Enterate de una vez, las variantes las crean las vacunas por pinchar a todo el mundo.


----------



## HaCHa (13 Abr 2022)

uno_de_tantos dijo:


> Que parte de "Dicho esto por los mayores mentirosos sin escrúpulos de la historia" no has entendido?



La parte en que eso es así.
Mentirosos han sido todos tus ídolos magufos, a la vista están los resultados de sus profecías.


----------



## HaCHa (13 Abr 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> Pero como predijeron los veterinarios en 2020, vacunar en plena pandemia lo que hace es forzar al patogeno a mutar, que es justo lo que ha hecho. Si solo hubieran vacunado a los abuelos y gente con patologias, el 10%, no hubiera aparecido el festival de variantes que tenemos ahora.



La cosa es que hasta que no ha aparecido una mutación benigna, la Omicrom, no hemos podido gripalizar la pandemia.
Esto lo sabrías si no te informaras en estercoleros.


----------



## midelburgo (13 Abr 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> La cosa es que hasta que no ha aparecido una mutación benigna, la Omicrom, no hemos podido gripalizar la pandemia.
> Esto lo sabrías si no te informaras en estercoleros.



Omicrom pasa de tus vacunas y pasa de los vacunados, que se lo van a pillar 4 veces al año, porque tienen el sistema inmunitario hecho unos zorros.
¿Que cojones es gripalizar? Es que repetis el telediario como loros.


----------



## uno_de_tantos (13 Abr 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> La parte en que eso es así.
> Mentirosos han sido todos tus ídolos magufos, a la vista están los resultados de sus profecías.



¿De dónde vienes? Manzanas traigo. A otro tema que este ya no conviene.

Que cansino es tratar con subnormales, siempre actuáis igual. Me voy a leer algo decente, que leerte a ti es cansino. Los borregos cada vez me aburrís más, ni para echar la bilis me servís.


----------



## Papo de luz (13 Abr 2022)

Cuando tenga cancer igual me la juego, pero desde luego no va a ser por un resfriado. Por cierto, la vacuna del covid precisamente acelera el cáncer en las personas que ya lo padecían.


----------



## El gostoso (13 Abr 2022)

uno_de_tantos dijo:


> ¿De dónde vienes? Manzanas traigo. A otro tema que este ya no conviene.
> 
> Que cansino es tratar con subnormales, siempre actuáis igual. Me voy a leer algo decente, que leerte a ti es cansino. Los borregos cada vez me aburrís más, ni para echar la bilis me servís.



A @Cicciolino y a mi nos pasa igual 

Estamos cansados...


----------



## HaCHa (13 Abr 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> La pruba difinitiva del fracaso de las vacunas ARN es que hay que ponerse mascarilla para comprar el pan.



Y lo que te queda. Han venido para quedarse.
En Japón la usan a diario y para muchas cosas, desde hace muchos años.
Ya lo irás comprendiendo.


----------



## wanamaker (13 Abr 2022)

Un rojo encantado con pagar miles de millones a las farmaceuticas por un catarrito.
Gracias a estos memos han recuperado lo de la multa.








Multa récord para Pfizer - BBC News Mundo


El gigante farmacéutico pagará US$2.300 millones por prácticas comerciales fraudulentas para la venta de medicamentos en EE.UU.




www.bbc.com


----------



## Donald-Trump (13 Abr 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> La cosa es que hasta que no ha aparecido una mutación benigna, la Omicrom, no hemos podido gripalizar la pandemia.
> Esto lo sabrías si no te informaras en estercoleros.



China.


----------



## midelburgo (13 Abr 2022)

Yo entiendo que la tecnologia de ARN es potencialmente brutal, no ya solo para curar enfermedades sino por ejemplo para producir rejuvenecimiento. Haciendo las cosas bien, estaria disponible y aceptada en 10 años, pero han aprovechado el covid para pinchar a todo el mundo, con conejillos de indias gratis, y forzar su utilizacion inmediata. Y les daba exactamente igual que millones sufrieran efectos adversos, a corto, medio o largo plazo.


----------



## HaCHa (13 Abr 2022)

Donald-Trump dijo:


> China.



Ya está haciendo lo que aquí.
Acaban de soltar a estos:


----------



## Donald-Trump (13 Abr 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> Yo entiendo que la tecnologia de ARN es potencialmente brutal, no ya solo para curar enfermedades sino por ejemplo para producir rejuvenecimiento. Haciendo las cosas bien, estaria disponible y aceptada en 10 años, pero han aprovechado el covid para pinchar a todo el mundo, con conejillos de indias gratis, y forzar su utilizacion inmediata. Y les daba exactamente igual que millones sufrieran efectos adversos, a corto, medio o largo plazo.



Seremos jóvenes e inmortales.


----------



## HaCHa (13 Abr 2022)

wanamaker dijo:


> Un rojo encantado con pagar miles de millones a las farmaceuticas por un catarrito.



Un catarrito que arrasó los asilos de Madrid como quince veces lo que un gripazo.

Y lo gracioso es que la gripe es de las cosas que más gente mata al final del año. Que a vosotros os parezca una enfermedad de mierda es porque no entendéis dos chorros de meao sobre la realidad.


----------



## midelburgo (13 Abr 2022)

Donald-Trump dijo:


> Seremos jóvenes e inmortales.



Los que lleguen a 2030. 
Solo pueden ser 500 minolles.


----------



## Venator (13 Abr 2022)

A mí todo lo demás ya me la suda. Dado el nivel de ruindad ejercido por las mosquitas muertas totalitarias covidianas estos dos últimos años, con que nadie me coaccione para ponerme una vacuna que ni inmuniza ni esteriliza, ni me impongan barreras digitales vía pasaporte de vacunación para ir por la vid a, ya me conformo.


----------



## wanamaker (13 Abr 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Un catarrito que arrasó los asilos de Madrid como quince veces lo que un gripazo.
> 
> Y lo gracioso es que la gripe es de las cosas que más gente mata al final del año. Que a vosotros os parezca una enfermedad de mierda es porque no entendéis dos chorros de meao sobre la realidad.



Si, la proporcion de muertos en asilos respecto a los mismos en la misma franja de edad, fuera de los asilos, es un dato que parece que no entendeis.
La realidad es que por ser unas putas nenazas habeis hecho mas ricos a las grandes empresas y nos habeis empobrecido al resto.
Enhorabuena, rojito.


----------



## meusac (13 Abr 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Hace ya un año que estamos vacunados casi todos los aspañoles cuerdos y, a juzgar por el censo electoral de febrero, cada vez somos más y más gente hasta en la Esñapa vaciada.
> Pero lo gordo de las vacunas ha sido que acaban de traernos esto:
> 
> 
> ...



En mi bloque se han reactivado dos cánceres de hace tiempo , una mujer de unos 60 con cáncer de mama(está bastante mal) y una chica de unos 33 con leucemia la cual se ha hinchado; me imagino que pensarán que es casualidad


----------



## meusac (13 Abr 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Subnormal, eso ya basta para salvar 1.205.799 vidas al año.
> 
> Una cosa es que no sepáis matemáticas y otra muy distinta que no os enteréis ni de por dónde nos pega el aire, hostiaputa.



eres un fantasma


----------



## meusac (13 Abr 2022)

Benedicto Camela dijo:


> Los que no sabéis de estadística o de números en general deberíais al menos callar la boca para disimularlo.



fantasmilla


----------



## HaCHa (13 Abr 2022)

meusac dijo:


> En mi bloque se han reactivado dos cánceres de hace tiempo



Tu bloque es una mierda.

La realidad más allá de tu pueblo es que el cáncer no para de recular:


https://seom.org/images/LAS_CIFRAS_DEL_CANCER_EN_ESPANA_2022.pdf


----------



## meusac (13 Abr 2022)

jejejejejeje, que tonto eres


----------



## Antiparticula (13 Abr 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Y lo que te queda. Han venido para quedarse.
> En Japón la usan a diario y para muchas cosas, desde hace muchos años.
> Ya lo irás comprendiendo.



Que sepas que das mucho asco, covidiota.


----------



## meusac (13 Abr 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Tu bloque es una mierda.
> 
> La realidad más allá de tu pueblo es que el cáncer no para de recular:
> 
> ...



fantasma, no sabes de que hablas. Aquí tienes a todos los patrocinadores de esos estudios que adjuntas Patrocinadores webtalks Farmaco-Oncología | SEOM: Sociedad Española de Oncología Médica


----------



## Action directe (13 Abr 2022)

Benedicto Camela dijo:


> Los que no sabéis de estadística o de números en general deberíais al menos callar la boca para disimularlo.



OK, mueren menos debiles vacunados (pero les contagian igual los chavales, estando vacunados o no)... pero durante cuanto tiempo hace efecto la vacuna? porque ya están diciendo de meterse el 4º chute a los ancianos. 

A partir de que edad te sale a cuenta vacunarte sine die en cuanto a riesgo/beneficio? 12 años?


----------



## César92 (13 Abr 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> La pruba difinitiva del fracaso de las vacunas ARN es que hay que ponerse mascarilla para comprar el pan.



No, seguramente tendrá un argumento para lo de las mascarillas.

No sé porqué intenta convencer a nadie de que se pinche esa mierda, debería estar contento con su ponzoña, presumir por ahí de ello y dejar al resto en paz. Es más, si la ponzoña fuese la leche, se pagaría por ello, porque alargar la vida de la gente, no entra dentro de los planes de los que han aprobado la ley de la eutanasia y de los abortistas. Por no mencionar la pensiones, es bien sabido que el plan de la escoria que nos gobierna es eliminar a los ancianos, como para alargarles la vida diez años más... Hay que ser muy necio para creer que velan por nuestro bien.


----------



## HaCHa (13 Abr 2022)

wanamaker dijo:


> Si, la proporcion de muertos en asilos respecto a los mismos en la misma franja de edad, fuera de los asilos, es un dato que parece que no entendeis.



Claro, porque tenemos que entender que hay un tinglado conspirativo para diseñar el virus, otro para diseminarlo, otro para tratarlo, otro para vacunar, otro para dirigir los servicios sanitarios, otro para los asilos y otro para el pito del sereno.

A cada dato que se os cruza os pensáis inventar una batallita sin demostrar nada en absoluto. Es alucinante cómo apiláis mentira sobre mentira hasta el delirio final.


----------



## meusac (13 Abr 2022)

creo que te he interpretado mal porque no te has expresado bien, te pido discupas


----------



## wanamaker (13 Abr 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Claro, porque tenemos que entender que hay un tinglado conspirativo para diseñar el virus, otro para diseminarlo, otro para tratarlo, otro para vacunar, otro para dirigir los servicios sanitarios, otro para los asilos y otro para el pito del sereno.
> 
> A cada dato que se os cruza os pensáis inventar una batallita sin demostrar nada en absoluto. Es alucinante cómo apiláis mentira sobre mentira hasta el delirio final.



De conspiracion nada. En las residencias murieron un 70% de las personas en esos meses de marzo y abril.
No hay conspiracion, es un hecho. 
Que seais tan hijos de mala madre de querer cerrar ese terrible hecho en base al virus, en lugar de buscar las razones mas profundas, pues solo os pone en evidencia.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (13 Abr 2022)

La tecnología ARNm yo no creo que sea mala. Creo que con el debido tiempo puede ser un gran avance.

Pero si tú te ries de los magufos que auguraban un genocidio vacunal,
yo me rio de todos los que auguraban un genocidio de los NO VACUNADOS.

No vacunado y en perfecto estado de salud, conozco a bastante no vacunados que están perfectos, que han pasado el covid sin problemas o no han pasado absolutamente nada.
En cambio, la gran mayoria de VACUNADOS que he conocido son los que han pillado más catarros, gripes , covid y mierdas.
Cada vez más gente va hablando y respondiendo que, o bien no se han vacunado, o bien se han puesto una y ya ninguna más, asi que menos lobos caperucita.

Eso es tan real tan real, como que, efectivamente no ha habido un genocidio vacunal.

Por otra parte, los efectos graves de las vacunas existen. Pero, como los médicos no tienen ni puñetera idea de cuando y en que circunstancias se producen (son totalmente aleatorios), los niegan. Y su ocultación, negación y/o minimización es de ser unos grandisimos hijos de perra tironucables.

Y de la supuesta "solidaridad" de los vacunados, es otra cosa también para partirse la caja: La solidaridad del vacunado que, como a mi no me ha dado un efecto chungo fatal, a quien le haya dado que le den por el culo que no me interesa lo más minimo... ¿Verdad?.

Los pronazivacunitas covid sois la peor gentuza que uno se puede echar a la cara.
*Y os jodeis, que los no vacunados nos hemos salido con la nuestra.*


----------



## HaCHa (13 Abr 2022)

wanamaker dijo:


> De conspiracion nada. En las residencias murieron un 70% de las personas en esos meses de marzo y abril.
> No hay conspiracion, es un hecho.



Ah, ¿entonces murieron por "el catarrito" del que hablabas, no? 
Pues vaya con tus catarritos, oye.

Y yo que ya te hacía apuntando alto. Alto a que las mató el personal de los centros, por aquello de que en vuestra chaladura todo el puto mundo está en el ajo menos vosotros.


----------



## meusac (13 Abr 2022)

César92 dijo:


> No, seguramente tendrá un argumento para lo de las mascarillas.
> 
> No sé porqué intenta convencer a nadie de que se pinche esa mierda, debería estar contento con su ponzoña, presumir por ahí de ello y dejar al resto en paz. Es más, si la ponzoña fuese la leche, se pagaría por ello, porque alargar la vida de la gente, no entra dentro de los planes de los que han aprobado la ley de la eutanasia y de los abortistas. Por no mencionar la pensiones, es bien sabido que el plan de la escoria que nos gobierna es eliminar a los ancianos, como para alargarles la vida diez años más... Hay que ser muy necio para creer que velan por nuestro bien.



Pero la mayoría de la borregada es incapaz de razonar y se tragan todas las fantasías que les cuentan


----------



## rioskunk (13 Abr 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Un catarrito que arrasó los asilos de Madrid como quince veces lo que un gripazo.
> 
> Y lo gracioso es que la gripe es de las cosas que más gente mata al final del año. Que a vosotros os parezca una enfermedad de mierda es porque no entendéis dos chorros de meao sobre la realidad.





De este tema del primer o de los primeros protocolos que reconocen que hicieron más mal que bien que tiene que comentar al respecto


----------



## HaCHa (13 Abr 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> yo me rio de todos los que auguraban un genocidio de los NO VACUNADOS.



En las últimas olas de todo el mundo ya solo caen los que están fatal o por vacunar.
Esto lo sabrías si no te informaras en un estercolero.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (13 Abr 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> En las últimas olas de todo el mundo ya solo caen los que están fatal o por vacunar.
> Esto lo sabrías si no te informaras en un estercolero.



Te jodes... que no me he vacunado Y ESTOY PERFECTAMENTE.

Pero si es que es muy sencillo tio... pinchate todo lo que te de la gana y deja a los demás en paz.

Ah!! Que no puedes dejar a los demás en paz, que eres un rojo cabrón.  (tu mismo te lo dices).


----------



## wanamaker (13 Abr 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Ah, ¿entonces murieron por "el catarrito" del que hablabas, no?
> Pues vaya con tus catarritos, oye.
> 
> Y yo que ya te hacía apuntando alto. Alto a que las mató el personal de los centros, por aquello de que en vuestra chaladura todo el puto mundo está en el ajo menos vosotros.



No se si tanto como matarles, pero que debido a la psicosis que tuvieron y seguis teniendo anormales como tu, murieron muchas mas personas de las que debieran en las residencias, pues es facilmente deducible.
Solo hay que comparar ancianos muertos en residencias con los ancianos que no estaban en residencias.
El dato es tan demoledor que no admite discusion.


----------



## HaCHa (13 Abr 2022)

César92 dijo:


> No sé porqué intenta convencer a nadie de que se pinche esa mierda



A los de la magufada no pretendo convenceros de nada, para eso tendríais que tener algo en la cabeza.
Sólo os pongo en el sitio ante terceros, para que los que nos leen pero sólo están dudando no pierdan de vista que sólo sois una panda de chalaos.
También lo hago por placer, qué coño... Es gratificante desmontaros la subnormalada de tanto en tanto. Y cuesta poco porque ya no se os sostiene por ningún lado.

Y da gracias a que ya no me paso por este subforo casi nunca, porque os pudriría hastra el último hilo si la vida me diera para tanto.


----------



## HaCHa (13 Abr 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Te jodes... que no me he vacunado Y ESTOY PERFECTAMENTE.



Tú me la sudas. 
Aparte de que siempre se escapará algún subnormal, la gran mayoría no lo harán siempre.
Y esto sólo acaba de empezar. Si te crees que no habrá más pandemias en esta década es que no has entendido nada.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (13 Abr 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> A los de la magufada no pretendo convenceros de nada, para eso tendríais que tener algo en la cabeza.
> Sólo os pongo en el sitio ante terceros, para que los que nos leen pero sólo están dudando no pierdan de vista que sólo sois una panda de chalaos.
> También lo hago por placer, qué coño... Es gratificante desmontaros la subnormalada de tanto en tanto. Y cuesta poco porque ya no se os sostiene por ningún lado.
> 
> Y da gracias a que ya no me paso por este subforo casi nunca, porque os pudriría hastra el último hilo si la vida me diera para tanto.



       

Vacunadito COVIDIANO que busca atención porque el COVID ya no es trending topic.

Anda y vete a cascarla hombre!!!

Al ignore!!!


----------



## HaCHa (13 Abr 2022)

wanamaker dijo:


> No se si tanto como matarles, pero que debido a la psicosis que tuvieron y seguis teniendo anormales como tu, murieron muchas mas personas de las que debieran en las residencias



Pero acálarate, dejgraciao. ¿Los mató la psicosis, el catarrito, la logia reptiliana, Tarzán y su puta madre, o fue un mago?
Yo creo que ni tú te entiendes. A la mierda.


----------



## Tufo a Pies (13 Abr 2022)

Hacha se siente en un escalón inferior cuando ponemos en tela de juicio las vacunas pues él se ha vacunado. Por eso trata de hundirnos, para volver a sentirse superior.

Es una tecnología experimental, nunca antes había funcionado, es nueva, no se sabe qué puede pasar a futuro... eres una rata de laboratorio y no hay mas qué decir.

*---*En la fase 3 de pfizer se demostró que la vacuna no evitaba las muertes si lo comparabas con el grupo placebo. Ahora gracias a los datos epidemiológicos se sabe mas cosas, pero antes no se sabía nada, la TV te vendió las vacunas como si fueran oro puro.

*---*Hace tiempo que no leo pero creo que las vacunas siguen sin estar aprobadas por la FDA, solo tienen autorización de uso de emergencia.
Formas parte de un experimento, están en fase 4.

*---*Hace tiempo que no leo pero creo que a día de hoy no se sabe ni cuanto dura la inmunidad. ¿Arriesgarías un 5% de probabilidades de morir a cambio de un 95% de ganar 500 euros? ¿Verdad que no? ¿Arriesgarías 11 meses de anticuerpos a cambio de un trombo/ictus o saber que te pasa en el futuro? ¿Me puedes pasar algún paper donde se demuestre cuánto dura la inmunidad celular o sigues siendo una rata de laboratorio que forma parte de un experimento en fase 4?


----------



## César92 (13 Abr 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> A los de la magufada no pretendo convenceros de nada, para eso tendríais que tener algo en la cabeza.
> Sólo os pongo en el sitio ante terceros, para que los que nos leen pero sólo están dudando no pierdan de vista que sólo sois una panda de chalaos.
> También lo hago por placer, qué coño... Es gratificante desmontaros la subnormalada de tanto en tanto. Y cuesta poco porque ya no se os sostiene por ningún lado.
> 
> Y da gracias a que ya no me paso por este subforo casi nunca, porque os pudriría hastra el último hilo si la vida me diera para tanto.




Explícame porque demonios no me he contagiado y he estado en todas partes, reuniéndome con gente, fumando como si no hubiera un mañana, para colmo tabaco negro, y pegándome más de una "fiesta" a la semana.

A ver... Explícamelo por favor, se supone que es un virus mortal y destructor de universos, técnicamente, según tú y los tuyos más la televisión, yo debería estar en la UCI enchufado a un respirador; por no usar la mascarilla, por usar dinero en metálico, por fumar, por no usar gel con alcohol, por no llevar mascarilla de soldador, guantes y un largo etcétera.


Ahora explícame, por qué la mascarilla sigue vigente si ya se han vacunado el 110% de la población (entiéndase la exageración, no seamos zoquetes) y toda España está en camino a ser super hombres ¿No se supone que con la población inmunizada con la cura milagrosa, la mascarilla ya no sirve de nada?

También explícame porque cuando se armó la gorda con el "Covic" y se avecinaba escasez de bienes de consumo, principalmente papel higiénico, había más cocaína en la calle que otra cosa en mitad del confinamiento, explícamelo porque no lo entiendo.


A mí me da que eres un pijo, que no sale de casa a menos que sea para coger el correo. Encima he visto por ahí que estás encantado con lo de comer bichos y demás mierdas, así que, creo que eres de esos que si mañana el PSOE o Podemos te dicen que comas boñiga de vaca, tú te zampas una y eres capaz de colarte y todo con tal de ser un "buen ciudadano", cuando lo que me da qué o bien eres un necio, o bien te pagan, que ya cada día empieza a tener más sentido la teoría del "mercenario".


----------



## MijailPropagandaMan (13 Abr 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> A los de la magufada no pretendo convenceros de nada, para eso tendríais que tener algo en la cabeza.
> Sólo os pongo en el sitio ante terceros, para que los que nos leen pero sólo están dudando no pierdan de vista que sólo sois una panda de chalaos.
> También lo hago por placer, qué coño... Es gratificante desmontaros la subnormalada de tanto en tanto. Y cuesta poco porque ya no se os sostiene por ningún lado.
> 
> Y da gracias a que ya no me paso por este subforo casi nunca, porque os pudriría hastra el último hilo si la vida me diera para tanto.



El unico magufo eres tu.


----------



## rioskunk (13 Abr 2022)

wanamaker dijo:


> De conspiracion nada. En las residencias murieron un 70% de las personas en esos meses de marzo y abril.
> No hay conspiracion, es un hecho.
> Que seais tan hijos de mala madre de querer cerrar ese terrible hecho en base al virus, en lugar de buscar las razones mas profundas, pues solo os pone en evidencia.




que opinais respecto a esto, quizás halla influido en el aumento de muertes en los asilos y de gente en general


----------



## César92 (13 Abr 2022)

Tufo a Pies dijo:


> Hacha se siente en un escalón inferior cuando ponemos en tela de juicio las vacunas pues él se ha vacunado. Por eso trata de hundirnos, para volver a sentirse superior.



Pues lo lleva claro, yo me alegro de no haberme pinchado esa mierda. Eso de sacrificar por completo la salud para ser un buen ciudadano y hacer caso a Belén Esteban... Pues cómo qué no. Eso sí que es magufería premium, hacer caso a los degenerados de Telecinco y a los de mierda tres. 

Y no hay cosa más absurda que, creer que el gobierno va a velar por nuestra salud y que se preocupa por el pueblo, cuando sólo hay que ver a los afectados por el volcán de la Palma y a los pagapensiones en hoteles para darse cuenta que si fuera por el PSOE, nos eliminaban directamente.


----------



## Escombridos (13 Abr 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Y si tú sigues sin querer entender para qué se vacuna a toda una población tras todo lo que ha llovido es porque te han lavado la cabeza hasta volverte subnormal.
> Se vacuna a la chavalada para que dejen de palmar los más débiles. Y esto se ha dicho un millón de veces ya, rediós.



Es una batalla perdida, estos idiotas no saben discernir el bien del mal.


----------



## Death_Rape_2000 (13 Abr 2022)

Payaso tironucable caga hilo.


----------



## wanamaker (13 Abr 2022)

rioskunk dijo:


> que opinais respecto a esto, quizás halla influido en el aumento de muertes en los asilos y de gente en general



Esta claro. No sabemos cuantos han muerto por un tratamiento de mierda.
Es como el concepto de confinar a la gente, que es de todo menos saludable.
Encerrarse en un zulo sin que te de el aire e inflarte a paracetamoles.

Yo nunca, al menos desde que soy adulto y recuerdo, y ya hace, he tenido una gripe o resfriado que me dure mas de 1 o 2 dias estando malo.
Nunca he tomado paracetamol. 
Si tu cuerpo responde con fiebre, por que cojones se toma un medicamento para quitar la fiebre?


----------



## butricio (13 Abr 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Hace ya un año que estamos vacunados casi todos los aspañoles cuerdos y, a juzgar por el censo electoral de febrero, cada vez somos más y más gente hasta en la Esñapa vaciada.
> Pero lo gordo de las vacunas ha sido que acaban de traernos esto:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wanamaker (13 Abr 2022)

Escombridos dijo:


> Es una batalla perdida, estos idiotas no saben discernir el bien del mal.



Sabemos distinguir transmisibilidad y lo contrario, y tambien sabemos que la vacuna no impide la transmisibilidad.
Es repugnante que las nenazas querais escudar vuestro miedo en decir que lo haceis por los debiles.
Os vacunais porque sois unos cagones, sin mas.


----------



## Esther_PL (13 Abr 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> porque te han lavado la cabeza hasta volverte subnormal.



Quién te ha dicho que el tipo no lo era antes de que se la lavasen? Pregunta seria


----------



## Escombridos (13 Abr 2022)

wanamaker dijo:


> Sabemos distinguir transmisibilidad y lo contrario, y tambien sabemos que la vacuna no impide la transmisibilidad.
> Es repugnante que las nenazas querais escudar vuestro miedo en decir que lo haceis por los debiles.
> Os vacunais porque sois unos cagones, sin mas.



Lo ves? , Es inútil.


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (13 Abr 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Hace ya un año que estamos vacunados casi todos los aspañoles cuerdos y, a juzgar por el censo electoral de febrero, cada vez somos más y más gente hasta en la Esñapa vaciada.
> Pero lo gordo de las vacunas ha sido que acaban de traernos esto:
> 
> 
> ...



Lo cierto es que en la vida real nunca he conocido a gente tan idiota y tarada en mi entorno como en este foro. La mayoría de las personas se han vacunado, no dicen las gilipolleces que se dicen aquí y no son magufos para nada.

Creo que extrapolas las cosas de forma errónea. Estás en un foro de Internet. La mayoría de enfermos mentales están socialmente muy aislados (la gente los rechaza) y terminan en estos foros donde no se sienten tan solos y pueden desahogarse. De ahí a que haya tanto magufo y gente estrafalaria por aquí. Pero es por eso, porque Internet es la vía de escape para ellos. La gente normal no tiene tiempo de forear, tiene su vida.

Muchas veces he cometido el mismo error. Entro en el foro para entretenerme y cuando me informo por aquí, tengo una total distorsión de las cosas que pasan en realidad. Simplemente me dejo llevar por gente que está mentalmente muy tocada. Hay que saber distinguir las cosas.

Yo nunca he entrado en los subforos de Coronavirus ni otros porque son auténticos frenopáticos. Eso es todo.


----------



## Foreto (13 Abr 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Hace ya un año que estamos vacunados casi todos los aspañoles cuerdos y, a juzgar por el censo electoral de febrero, cada vez somos más y más gente hasta en la Esñapa vaciada.
> Pero lo gordo de las vacunas ha sido que acaban de traernos esto:
> 
> 
> ...



A que al leer la noticia te ha dado una alegría?
No tengas miedo, la probabilidad de q te mueras por la vacuna es tan pequeña como la de morirte por el covid, estate tranquilo.


----------



## deportista (13 Abr 2022)

Jajajaja inocente gilipollas


----------



## HaCHa (13 Abr 2022)

César92 dijo:


> Explícame porque demonios no me he contagiado y he estado en todas partes, reuniéndome con gente, fumando como si no hubiera un mañana, para colmo tabaco negro, y pegándome más de una "fiesta" a la semana.



Pues porque para todo patógeno siempre hay un porcentaje de la población que, por lo que sea, al final de la cadena de contagios resulta inmune a efectos prácticos.



César92 dijo:


> Ahora explícame, por qué la mascarilla sigue vigente si ya se han vacunado el 110% de la población



Pues porque ante toda inmunidad siempre hay un porcentaje, por pequeño que sea, de posibilidades de fallo.


El problema que tenéis los burrazos no es que no sepáis de estadística, es que, por extensión, no entendéis ni por asomo cómo trabaja la inmunidad. 

No es una cosa que funcione a cara o cruz, no tiene ni blancos ni negros, son todo grises; percentiles, a menudo ridículos, pero que se diluyen al confrontar las grandes masas de población y de tiempo. Vuestros casos, vuestras particularidades, son variables insignificantes, que no representan nada ante el conjunto y al cabo de un par de añitos, lo mismo que vuestra vacunación o su rechazo: todo se atiene a nivel global en el largo plazo, y ahí siempre entran muchos particulares que se salen de la norma, a veces desde el minuto uno y hasta el final del final... pero la única manera de resolver el problema colectivo, en general, es tratar a todos los agentes biológicos implicados de una manera uniforme e inflexible.

Así es como se afrontan las epidemias desde siempre, en todas las especies y para todos los patógenos.

Yo al principio todavía intentaba desasnar a los zotes de los sitios como este explicando esas cosas. Ya paso. No hay nivel para eso, aquí. A vosotros sólo os entran las ideas para subnormales, por eso sois una panda de fachas.


----------



## Isbanilla (13 Abr 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Pero acálarate, dejgraciao. ¿Los mató la psicosis, el catarrito, la logia reptiliana, Tarzán y su puta madre, o fue un mago?
> Yo creo que ni tú te entiendes. A la mierda.



Los mató el abandonarlos, gilipollas.


----------



## Sacerdotisa Covidianista (13 Abr 2022)

uno_de_tantos dijo:


> De 16 casos, en uno ha desaparecido el cáncer. Dicho esto por los mayores mentirosos sin escrúpulos de la historia, sino que se lo pregunten a los que han muerto por sus mentiras anteriores, algo comprobable en innumerables juicios alrededor del mundo durante medio siglo.
> 
> Sigue borrego, sigue!!!! Normal que os den alpiste a mansalva, lo tragáis todo.



Cuando hagan un estudio de cualquier medicación contra placebo que nos llamen. Mientras tanto el resto es humo y negocio.
Y además la eficacia del tratamiento es la misma con vacuna que sin vacuna.


----------



## César92 (13 Abr 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Pues porque para todo patógeno siempre hay un porcentaje de la población que, por lo que sea, al final de la cadena de contagios resulta inmune a efectos prácticos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




¿Y en mi entorno? ¿Por qué nadie ha muerto? ¿Por qué con las seis o siete personas que me reúno cada X tiempo aún no se han contagiado y hacen lo mismo que yo, no usan mascarilla y pasan de las mierdas estas?

¿Por qué la gente que conozco y no es covidiota tienen el mismo estado de salud que antes del timovirus? Técnicamente, según el oráculo, digo la televisión, los "míos" y yo somos unos insolidarios ultracontagiosos y tendríamos que estar muertos. Según tus datos, por estadística a alguno de mi entorno le debería haber dado un jamacuco y nada. Y te hablo de gente que va del deportista clásico, al farlopero premium.

¿Y las mujeres con las que he mantenido relaciones sexuales desde 2020? ¿Por qué ninguna ha caído? Yo ya ni me incluyo, porque soy inmortal.


Toma, un vídeo que se hizo mientras tú aplaudías desde el balcón de tu casa con 3 mascarillas puestas.









Para los covidiotas


Ellos sí pueden hacer lo que quieran, pero tú no, tú eres un "gentil" y debes obedecer.




superocho.org






Edito:

Coméntame o explícame esto


































Bueno, mientras vas consultando como rebatir estas fotos, yo me voy al estanco a comprar tabaco. Luego me cuentas qué tal.


----------



## mikiflush (13 Abr 2022)

belenus dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1023749
> Ver archivo adjunto 1023750



Que curioso... conozco 3 casos de vacunados que ahora tienen cáncer.


----------



## ZX9 (13 Abr 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Hace ya un año que estamos vacunados casi todos los aspañoles cuerdos y, a juzgar por el censo electoral de febrero, cada vez somos más y más gente hasta en la Esñapa vaciada.
> Pero lo gordo de las vacunas ha sido que acaban de traernos esto:
> 
> 
> ...



Chillas mariconamente, como buen macaco aneuronal que eres, ideas copiadas por otros fracasados que se van de importantitos por hacer trabajos prescindibles e irrisorios. No eres más que otro subnormal que-ni-en-mil aprenderá cómo funciona la realidad.


----------



## HaCHa (13 Abr 2022)

César92 dijo:


> ¿Y en mi entorno?



Tu entorno no es una estadística ni es el eje en torno al que gira el universo. Tu entorno nos suda la polla a todos, porque la suerte que corráis los tuyos y tu, al conjunto de la población, le tiene sin el menor cuidado.
Otro gallo nos cantaría si como en tu entorno fuera en todas partes.

Esto lo entenderías si hubieras cursado la educación elemental obligatoria.
O si fueras capaz de aceptar formas de pensamiento tan sencillas como que el mundo no eres tú y tu puto ombligo, sino una cosa jodidamente grande, que te hace jodidamente pequeño e irrelevante.


----------



## AMP (13 Abr 2022)

Seguro que le inyectaron placebo.


----------



## Orífero (13 Abr 2022)

Pero si ya se sabía. Que daban superpoderes. Lo dijeron.
El op no se cansa de demostrar su indigencia mental y repite que los no vacunados, que a estas horas, deben quedar muy pocossin contagiar (a los que se contagiaron ya los mató el virus maligno), son un peligro público para gente que tiene superpoderes.

Aquí dices que uno es jodidamente pequeño e irrelevante.



HaCHa dijo:


> Tu entorno no es una estadística ni es el eje en torno al que gira el universo. Tu entorno nos suda la polla a todos, porque la suerte que corráis los tuyos y tu, al conjunto de la población, le tiene sin el menor cuidado.
> Otro gallo nos cantaría si como en tu entorno fuera en todas partes.
> 
> Esto lo entenderías si hubieras cursado la educación elemental obligatoria.
> O si fueras capaz de aceptar formas de pensamiento tan sencillas como que el mundo no eres tú y tu puto ombligo, sino una cosa jodidamente grande, que te hace jodidamente pequeño e irrelevante.




Y aquí dices que hay que joder a toda la chavalada para que no palmen cuatro irrelevantes (según tú). Que lo de que evitan que palme no sé quién te lo dijo tu cuñao el médico y el cuñao del telediarreo.
.


HaCHa dijo:


> Y si tú sigues sin querer entender para qué se vacuna a toda una población tras todo lo que ha llovido es porque te han lavado la cabeza hasta volverte subnormal.
> Se vacuna a la chavalada para que dejen de palmar los más débiles. Y esto se ha dicho un millón de veces ya, rediós.




¿Se puede ser más incongruente sin ser ultaizquierdista?


----------



## macchiato (13 Abr 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Hace ya un año que estamos vacunados casi todos los aspañoles cuerdos y, a juzgar por el censo electoral de febrero, cada vez somos más y más gente hasta en la Esñapa vaciada.
> Pero lo gordo de las vacunas ha sido que acaban de traernos esto:
> 
> 
> ...



Eres un pobre idiota al cual le han quitado la poca dignidad que le quedaba. Ademas, vienes a hacer creer a los demás que tu gozas de cordura cuando te has metido un chute experimental el cual ahora se desentiende hasta su propio mentor. Por que no respetas que cada uno es libre de hacer con su cuerpo lo que quiera? 
Debemos ceder todos al chantaje social y comportarnos como ganado?

Anda ya hombre. Seguro que ademas de idiota y sumiso, eres vegano.


----------



## César92 (13 Abr 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Tu entorno no es una estadística ni es el eje en torno al que gira el universo. Tu entorno nos suda la polla a todos, porque la suerte que corráis los tuyos y tu, al conjunto de la población, le tiene sin el menor cuidado.
> Otro gallo nos cantaría si como en tu entorno fuera en todas partes.
> 
> Esto lo entenderías si hubieras cursado la educación elemental obligatoria.
> O si fueras capaz de aceptar formas de pensamiento tan sencillas como que el mundo no eres tú y tu puto ombligo, sino una cosa jodidamente grande, que te hace jodidamente pequeño e irrelevante.



¿Y los pagapensiones?
¿Y lo políticos?
¿Y la gala de los Goya?
¿Y todas las putas mierdas de eventos regados con dinero público?
¿Y el día de los maricas?
¿Y un largo etcétera?

A ver si su eminencia puede dignarse a contestar, por cierto ¿Qué me dices del vídeo? ¿Te gusta? ¿Aplaudías bien en aquel entonces? ¿Con fuerza? 


No has respondido al resto de mi mensaje, está claro, que como buen rojo, sólo coges lo que te interesa y listo. 

Venga Dr Hacha, que usted puede.


----------



## Jose (13 Abr 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Hace ya un año que estamos vacunados casi todos los aspañoles cuerdos y, a juzgar por el censo electoral de febrero, cada vez somos más y más gente hasta en la Esñapa vaciada.
> Pero lo gordo de las vacunas ha sido que acaban de traernos esto:
> 
> 
> ...



Lo que importa es que estés contento .


----------



## Javito68 (13 Abr 2022)

Siendo Hacha un supuesto vacunado, siento decir que no funcionan, y ahi sigue, dando por saco continuamente y queriendo imponer su ciencia a los demás.

No fastidies mas, y ve a ponerte la cuarta dosis. Creo que arquitecto te espera en la entrada del pinchodromo.


----------



## César92 (13 Abr 2022)

AMP dijo:


> Seguro que le inyectaron placebo.



Bueno, a ver si le cae una buena de la pfizer, de las resilientes. Espero que se vacune cada tres meses, a ver si revienta. Cuánto antes caigan éstos, mejor.

Estoy hasta la polla de los propagandistas del régimen, incluso estoy convencido de que el OP ni siquiera está vacunado, la hipocresía de esta gente no conoce límites.

Pensad que está gentuza es de la misma cuerda ideológica que exigía a la gente que nos quedásemos en casa, mientras ellos iban dónde les salía de los huevos, por no mencionar el por culo de la mascarilla, mientras en los platós de televisión sólo llevaban mascarilla la plebe, con la escusa para subnormales de los techos altos....

Esto ha sido un no parar éstos últimos años, la gente habrá olvidado muchas de las aberraciones y vejaciones a las que han sido sometidas, y es a lo que juegan estos cabrones, saben que la masa tiene la misma memoria que un pez y que si hoy era X y mañana es Z, pues siempre fue Z y aquí no pasa nada....


----------



## César92 (13 Abr 2022)

Orífero dijo:


> Pero si ya se sabía. Que daban superpoderes. Lo dijeron.
> El op no se cansa de demostrar su indigencia mental y repite que los no vacunados, que a estas horas, deben quedar muy pocossin contagiar (a los que se contagiaron ya los mató el virus maligno), son un peligro público para gente que tiene superpoderes.
> 
> Aquí dices que uno es jodidamente pequeño e irrelevante.
> ...



A este le dan una plantilla con preguntas y respuestas y luego lo plasma aquí. Por eso se pueden contradecir en un mismo hilo. Y para colmo, tanto este como todos los de su cuerda, se las dan de eminencias. 


Estoy empezando a creer que no se ha vacunado, básicamente le pagan o milita en algún partido y se dedica a hacer propaganda.


----------



## Gusman (13 Abr 2022)

El turbocancer de los vacunados te da la razon


----------



## Kapitoh (13 Abr 2022)

No sé que hace aquí escribiendo perdiendo el tiempo cuando en menos de una semana, le quitan el bozal. Aproveche antes de que sea tarde y tenga que vivir como en 2019

Enviado desde mi F1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Scarjetas (13 Abr 2022)

El OP, se la chupa a Antonio por 20centimillos.


----------



## HaCHa (13 Abr 2022)

11.627.487 españoles lo han cogido. Sus efectos a largo plazo empiezan ahora a documentarse.
Los de las vacunas ya los puedes descartar porque ni se han dado ni se ha dado nunca un caso así.


----------



## richibichi (13 Abr 2022)

Cuanto más tontos son, menos argumentos y más faltones, todos estos que abren estos hilos son iguales.

Se limitan a repetir de oídas sin argumentar nada y cuando les pones datos, entonces insultan, más aún.

Supongo que están jodidos, no quieren ver la realidad y se agarran a cualquier justificación cual clavo ardiente.


----------



## Orífero (13 Abr 2022)

MiNombreEsFantasma dijo:


> Lo cierto es que en la vida real nunca he conocido a gente tan idiota y tarada en mi entorno como en este foro. La mayoría de las personas se han vacunado, no dicen las gilipolleces que se dicen aquí y no son magufos para nada.
> 
> Creo que extrapolas las cosas de forma errónea. Estás en un foro de Internet. La mayoría de enfermos mentales están socialmente muy aislados (la gente los rechaza) y terminan en estos foros donde no se sienten tan solos y pueden desahogarse. De ahí a que haya tanto magufo y gente estrafalaria por aquí. Pero es por eso, porque Internet es la vía de escape para ellos. La gente normal no tiene tiempo de forear, tiene su vida.
> 
> ...




Esto es verdad. A los enfermos mentales que pululan por aquí que están siempre con magufadas, que si va a haber guerra porque el timo del dinero no da para más, que si nos van a hacer algo gordo,, que si no va a haber inmunidad de grupo, que si va a haber una inflación de cojones (ya ves tú a quién coño se le puede ocurrir semejante parida), etc. la gente los rechaza. La gente tiene su vida y no tiene tiempo para forear, informarse y chorradas de ésas. Y encima para que les digan cosas que no les gustan. Tienen que ver la tele y eso, y cuando les da un infarto o una pericarditis, o se les descacharra el niño, se les ponen los ojos como platos y se pregutan "¿pero cómo es posible?" Luego llegan a la conclusión de que la culpa tiene que ser de Putin porque la tele esa que forma parte de sus vidas de hámster dándole a la rueda, dice que es mu malo. Y tal vez en el futuro les dé por crear la "plataforma de afectados por no sé qué, que no se podía saber".

Por eso, es mejor no entrar aquí. Haces bien con frecuentar poco este foro. Tú, lo mejor que puedes hacer es no entrar en este frenopático y ponerte la sexta dosis y que se sigan muriendo los que no se quieran inmunizar. Ya deben quedar muy pocos.


----------



## Plandemista (13 Abr 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Hace ya un año que estamos vacunados casi todos los aspañoles cuerdos y, a juzgar por el censo electoral de febrero, cada vez somos más y más gente hasta en la Esñapa vaciada.
> Pero lo gordo de las vacunas ha sido que acaban de traernos esto:
> 
> 
> ...



El cuento de nunca acabar.

El sempiterno: "Se ha descubierto que ... cura el ... ". "Ejjpertojjj anuncian que ... se puede tratar eficazmente con..."...


----------



## Plandemista (13 Abr 2022)

MiNombreEsFantasma dijo:


> Lo cierto es que en la vida real nunca he conocido a gente tan idiota y tarada en mi entorno como en este foro.



En el que tú estás, por cierto.



> La gente normal no tiene tiempo de forear, tiene su vida.



Solo tiene tiempo para ver la televisión. Para informarse, para eso, no.


----------



## regüeltodeajetes (13 Abr 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Hace ya un año que estamos vacunados casi todos los aspañoles cuerdos y, a juzgar por el censo electoral de febrero, cada vez somos más y más gente hasta en la Esñapa vaciada.
> Pero lo gordo de las vacunas ha sido que acaban de traernos esto:
> 
> 
> ...



A Vd. le ha servido la vacuna? Bien.
Le da esperanza pensar que hay mejores terapias por si algún día tiene un cáncer? Bien.

Viva y disfrute de su buena salud.
De eso se trata. 

El resto, sobra.


----------



## Comandante otto (13 Abr 2022)

Eres tan tremendamente subnormal,que si gobernara la derecha,serías anti vacunas.


----------



## Pepe no te chutes grafeno (13 Abr 2022)

*
QUIEN COÑO ES ESTA GENTE? *


----------



## Pepe no te chutes grafeno (13 Abr 2022)

*
OP = SUBNORMAL*


----------



## Pepe no te chutes grafeno (13 Abr 2022)

*OP = CERDO*





__





DR RYAN COLE: LAS VACUNAS ESTÁN CAUSANDO UNA EXPLOSIÓN DE CÁNCERES


https://ourtube.co.uk/watch/vaccines-causing-cancer-to-explode-del-bigtree_GGXK4agfVphFNjq.html




www.burbuja.info









__





Brote verde: - DR CHETTY - LA PROTEINA SPIKE INHIBE LA REPARACIÓN CELULAR - VEREMOS UNA EXPLOSIÓN DE CÁNCERES


https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/dr-ryan-cole-las-vacunas-estan-causando-una-explosion-de-canceres.1738671/#




www.burbuja.info


----------



## regüeltodeajetes (13 Abr 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Cuando tenga cancer igual me la juego, pero desde luego no va a ser por un resfriado. Por cierto, la vacuna del covid precisamente acelera el cáncer en las personas que ya lo padecían.



Bravo.
Ha dado en uno de los clavos esenciales.
Ante un cáncer uno saca toda la artillería pesada.
Así es.

En mi caso recurrir a esa artillería pesada ha sido por ahora un éxito, con efectos secundarios que asumí antes de meterme en esa guerra, por supuesto. Pero mereció la pena, por ahora ese es el balance.

Me agarré el covid estando precisamente en esa guerra. Todavía no había vacunas y en tiempos de atención médica SOLO telefónica.

Me río de la poca memoria que tiene la gente de la pandemia antes de las vacunas. 

Porque ni siquiera esos que dicen que éramos y somos población de riesgo merecíamos más atención que quienes no entran en esas categorías.

En casita, paracetamol (en esa fase eran de "solo paracetamol", criterio que luego ha variado) y duchitas de agua fría. Punto pelota.

Aquí estoy. El covid en plena lucha contra mi cáncer me sirvió como "vacuna" para dejar atrás el pánico mental por el bicho. Y para no tragarme más toda la propaganda del terror con la que nos han estado atenazando. Mano de santo.

Y como decimos, la artillería pesada contra un enemigo que es 100% letal. Esa es mi experiencia y es lo que me vale.


----------



## Vilux (13 Abr 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Hace ya un año que estamos vacunados casi todos los aspañoles cuerdos y, a juzgar por el censo electoral de febrero, cada vez somos más y más gente hasta en la Esñapa vaciada.
> Pero lo gordo de las vacunas ha sido que acaban de traernos esto:
> 
> 
> ...



Estudios de mierda con sesgos de oreja a oreja para colocar basusa inmunda con efectos secundarios en todos los órganos.

9 de cada 10 diagnósticos de cáncer son falsos.


----------



## Kadessa (13 Abr 2022)

Una muestra de 16 casos... Si pillas a otros 16, les das aceitunas y uno tiene una remisión (porque a veces las hay, hasta "sin explicación" por la farmafia", sería extrapolable que las aceitunas curan el cáncer? Y encima te lo dicen los mayores mentirosos que hay sobre la faz de la tierra. Pues nada oye, corre a ponerte arn a tutiplen. Te cedo todos los míos.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (13 Abr 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Subnormal, eso ya basta para salvar 1.205.799 vidas al año.
> 
> Una cosa es que no sepáis matemáticas y otra muy distinta que no os enteréis ni de por dónde nos pega el aire, hostiaputa.




jajaja el hacha haciendo una regla de 3 con un supuesto estudio de un 1/16

100cia a tope man eres un maskina 100tifikoo daleeee


----------



## Pepe no te chutes grafeno (13 Abr 2022)

Pfizer shielded by 4 fake companies... IT´S CRIMINAL THEY ARE AN INVADING ARMY


????????




ourtube.co.uk





4 compañías falsas te protegen de un montón de marrones


----------



## ciberobrero (13 Abr 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Hace ya un año que estamos vacunados casi todos los aspañoles cuerdos y, a juzgar por el censo electoral de febrero, cada vez somos más y más gente hasta en la Esñapa vaciada.
> Pero lo gordo de las vacunas ha sido que acaban de traernos esto:
> 
> 
> ...




Jomio, esto es como la energía nuclear. Puede ser mala o puede ser buena.

Consejo: no te pongas bajo la detonación de una bomba H

Consejo 2: con las mejores intenciones siempre hay un 3 mile island, un Chernobil o un Fukushima


----------



## Evolucionista (13 Abr 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> La cosa es que con las vacunas de la covid es una tecnología que se ha madurado mucho y que ahora dará unos frutos que podrían hacer que venciéramos a la mayor parte de los procesos oncológicos.



Chorradas. Las covivacunas han sido diseñadas para reducir la población mundial, especialmente para exterminar a los Blancos.


----------



## Pepe no te chutes grafeno (13 Abr 2022)

*ESTAFAS*


----------



## mmmarisa (13 Abr 2022)

De una parada del bus..imaginad que dentro de 8 años sabremos para qué servían las timovakunas, y además una ley de eutanasia… sacad vuestras propias conclusiones..

EQUIDAD en negrita y mayúscula se muestra. Significado: La *equidad* implica un trato diferenciado en cuanto a situaciones específicas, siempre con el fin de lograr igualdad en el ejercicio de derechos, pues todas las personas son sujetos sociales de derechos.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (13 Abr 2022)

__

LA QUINTA COLUMNA TV 10.2K views20:27
NO VUELVE, NI PROBABLEMENTE LO HAGA., PENDIENTES DE "SU COSTILLA"


*TENIS/GODÓ
El jugador balear no se ha recuperado a tiempo de sus problemas en las costillas y no podrá defender su título de campeón en Barcelona*
 
*yeppp..*









Rafa Nadal no podrá defender su título de campeón del Godó

13/04/2022 13:11 CESTActualizado a 13/04/2022 13:24 CEST

aun nota cosillas raras por la enzima del grafeno y la cobra gey















Rumor: - Mundo deportivo anuncia que RAFA NADAL ES BAJA OFICIAL para el torneo Conde Godo. Le dura la Picadura de Cobra Gay en costillas


LA QUINTA COLUMNA TV 10.2K views20:27 NO VUELVE, NI PROBABLEMENTE LO HAGA., PENDIENTES DE "SU COSTILLA" TENIS/GODÓ El jugador balear no se ha recuperado a tiempo de sus problemas en las costillas y no podrá defender su título de campeón en Barcelona...




www.burbuja.info





El Barcelona Open Banc Sabadell-Trofeo Conde de Godó 2022 tendrá nuevo campeón.* Rafa Nadal no podrá defender su título tras confirmar la organización su baja debido a los problemas en las costillas *que sufrió durante la disputa del pasado Masters 1000 de Indian Wells.
"Finalmente, Rafa Nadal no disputará el Barcelona Open Banc Sabadell 2022 al no poder recuperarse a tiempo de su lesión en las costillas. *El jugador trabajó al máximo para poder disputar el torneo por decimoséptima vez y fue duda hasta el último momento, pero ha tenido que renunciar*" apunta el comunicado oficial.
El campeón del Open de Australia, que todavía no ha retomado los entrenamientos, * anunció el 22 de marzo que estaría de baja entre cuatro y seis semanas debido a una "fisura en las costillas" *sufrida en el partido de semifinales de Indian Wells contra Carlos Alcaraz.​


----------



## Corvo de Xallas (13 Abr 2022)

Arn mensajeras y lo sabes...


----------



## pepecling (14 Abr 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> queremos ver en avanzado estado de descomposición los cadáveres de todos los magufos y los conspiralerdos negaos del floro



Pilla una silla. Estoy sanísimo. Hablamos en 2 años.


----------



## SaRmY (14 Abr 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Hace ya un año que estamos vacunados casi todos los aspañoles cuerdos y, a juzgar por el censo electoral de febrero, cada vez somos más y más gente hasta en la Esñapa vaciada.
> Pero lo gordo de las vacunas ha sido que acaban de traernos esto:
> 
> 
> ...




Si es tan buena contra el cáncer, me quieres explicar por qué en la mayoría de los países occidentales siguen aplicando la ponzoña de la quimio y radioterapia.


----------



## tunante (14 Abr 2022)

El que ha abierto el hilo, me puede comer los huevos por detrás.
















Home


 On Now e Latest News from around the world Join our Premium Membership and unlock all content for unlimited access.




foxmetronews.com













España registra los tres primeros casos de la hepatitis de origen desconocido que alerta a Europa


Se trata de tres niños que fueron tratados en el Hospital La Paz de Madrid. Los pacientes, de edades comprendidas entre los dos y siete años, proceden de Madrid, Aragón y Castilla-La Mancha




www.abc.es


----------



## parserito (14 Abr 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> Una cosa es usar una terapia experimental arriesgada con un tio con cancer, cuya alternativa es morirse en unos meses y otra muy distinta pinchar con ella a un chavalillo de 12 años que no tiene nada y tampoco sufre la enfermedad de la que dicen defenderle.
> 
> Si no ves la diferencia es que eres idiota perdido.



Enga, que el triplevacunado cierre el hilo y vaya haciendo cola para la cuarta dosis


----------



## ueee3 (14 Abr 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> La cosa es que con las vacunas de la covid es una tecnología que se ha madurado mucho y que ahora dará unos frutos que podrían hacer que venciéramos a la mayor parte de los procesos oncológicos.



A mí como usuario me importa una mierda si gracias a la neovacunación masiva han hecho avances. Es más, me molestaría e indignaría por si lo habían hecho pensando en eso y me hubieran usado como conejillo de Indias. Como usuario, que no paciente porque quien se pone eso ni siquiera está enfermo, lo único que me preocupa es que sea eficaz, segura y pertinente. 

Con los medios mentirosos y parciales, por no hablar de políticos o farmas y sus prácticas, es increíble que alguien se la haya podido poner.


----------



## medion_no (14 Abr 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Subnormal, eso ya basta para salvar 1.205.799 vidas al año.
> 
> Una cosa es que no sepáis matemáticas y otra muy distinta que no os enteréis ni de por dónde nos pega el aire, hostiaputa.



Me encanta que creas que tus amos, los mismos que te envenenan los alimentos y te inyectan mierda experimental lanzada en 6 meses te quieren curar del cancer que es el unico respiro que tienen para mermar poblacion envejecida. No viviras tu para ver eso.


----------



## Javisdi (14 Abr 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Y si tú sigues sin querer entender para qué se vacuna a toda una población tras todo lo que ha llovido es porque te han lavado la cabeza hasta volverte subnormal.
> Se vacuna a la chavalada para que dejen de palmar los más débiles. Y esto se ha dicho un millón de veces ya, rediós.



No sacrificare la vida de mis hijos para salvar a mis padres


----------



## rulifu (14 Abr 2022)

belenus dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1023749
> Ver archivo adjunto 1023750



Es irónico que hables de estupidez humana


----------



## HM11 (14 Abr 2022)

Troll infraser abre hilo, antes de la pandemia siempre insultando a los españoles, ahora el odio lo canalizas a la dirección opuesta , pero siempre vomitando en el foro y proyectando mierda, tu actitud es del típico masón que se cree diferente. Tanto tiempo siendo tóxico no es de alguien muy cuerdo mentalmente...


----------



## Registrador (14 Abr 2022)

@HaCHa solo te faltó añadir "gracias a Pedro Sánchez"


----------



## elviejo (14 Abr 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Y si tú sigues sin querer entender para qué se vacuna a toda una población tras todo lo que ha llovido es porque te han lavado la cabeza hasta volverte subnormal.
> Se vacuna a la chavalada para que dejen de palmar los más débiles. Y esto se ha dicho un millón de veces ya, rediós.



No. Se ha dicho mil veces que LA VACUNA NO IMPIDE EL CONTAGIO. Y tampoco inmuniza. Es la primera "vacuna" de la historia que no lo hace.









Por qué la vacuna contra la covid no impide la transmisión del virus


El repunte de infecciones entre vacunados es esperable, pero no causará complicaciones en la inmensa mayoría de casos




elpais.com





Dejando al margen los efectos secundarios, ¿Por qué hay que vacunar a gente fuera de población de riesgo?


----------



## Wotan2021 (14 Abr 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Hace ya un año que estamos vacunados casi todos los aspañoles cuerdos y, a juzgar por el censo electoral de febrero, cada vez somos más y más gente hasta en la Esñapa vaciada.
> Pero lo gordo de las vacunas ha sido que acaban de traernos esto:
> 
> 
> ...



Te pagan bien, o eres simplemente retrasado? De cualquier forma, al ignore, hasta los cojones de cm de baja calidad.


----------



## elviejo (14 Abr 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Pero acálarate, dejgraciao. ¿Los mató la psicosis, el catarrito, la logia reptiliana, Tarzán y su puta madre, o fue un mago?
> Yo creo que ni tú te entiendes. A la mierda.



Morfico, morfico, morfico. Estos son los que protegen a los más débiles. Cada cual con su conciencia.


----------



## furia porcina (14 Abr 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Hace ya un año que estamos vacunados casi todos los aspañoles cuerdos y, a juzgar por el censo electoral de febrero, cada vez somos más y más gente hasta en la Esñapa vaciada.
> Pero lo gordo de las vacunas ha sido que acaban de traernos esto:
> 
> 
> ...



Yo no veo las calles repletas de cadáveres de cocainómanos, alcohólicos. etc. Demos esas sustancias a nuestros niños ya viendo que no son tan peligrosas.


----------



## furia porcina (14 Abr 2022)

fluffy dijo:


> Es como las aspirinas, que igual te alivian el dolor de cabeza que te ayudan contra los coágulos. Eso es lo que se llama "la purga de Benito".
> 
> Ahora más en serio, esa tecnología ya se conocía en la lucha contra el cáncer, eso lo sabes mejor que yo. Pero que sea buena contra un problema concreto no quiere decir que igual te curan el acné que el cáncer que te pones más cachas.



Se estaba tratando de encontrar un uso contra el cáncer, pero no tengo claro que realmente haya acabado funcionando. De hecho llevan décadas tratando de encontrar un uso a esa tecnología sin demasiado éxito hasta que se encontraron con la gran oportunidad del Covid, y tuvieron que hacerlo por la puerta de atrás colándola mediante una aprobación de emergencia y saltándose todas las garantías de los reguladores.


----------



## trampantojo (14 Abr 2022)

Don Redondón dijo:


> enga, te lo has ganao
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1023771



mucho le has dao


----------



## Euron G. (14 Abr 2022)

Un hacha, dice que es el tío!

Si es que me RILO


----------



## River in the street (14 Abr 2022)

No te olvides de la cuarta, se responsable y un buen ciudadano solidario


----------



## Lana (14 Abr 2022)

Investigan tres casos de hepatitis aguda de origen desconocido en niños en España y otros en Inglaterra


Sanidad envió a todas las comunidades una alerta sanitaria internacional decretada por la OMS y pidió que hagan una búsqueda activa de estos cuadros clínicos, mientras los investigadores del Reino Unido ya han descartado que esté relacionado con las vacunas anticovid



www.lavozdegalicia.es


----------



## DonCrisis (14 Abr 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Hace ya un año que estamos vacunados casi todos los aspañoles cuerdos y, a juzgar por el censo electoral de febrero, cada vez somos más y más gente hasta en la Esñapa vaciada.
> Pero lo gordo de las vacunas ha sido que acaban de traernos esto:
> 
> 
> ...



Joder, macho un ensayo con 16 putos pacientes. Menudo nivel.


----------



## SolyCalma (14 Abr 2022)

Obvio que esa tecnología tiene muchas posibilidades y futuro, por eso necesitaban probarla en las masas e ir avanzando su investigación rápidamente, lo explica Fauci y otro grupo de expertos del big pharma en una reunión grabada mucho antes de la plandemia. 

Que tu has querido formar parte de esos cobayas, con el riesgo que tiene, pues adelante pero no vayas de salvador de la humanidad, simplemente eres un tonto al que pillar de primo para que unos cuantos se hagan mucho mas ricos pronto a cambio de muchos otros hayan muerto, por el sars cov-2 que ellos han creado o por esos medicamentos que han obligado a la gente a tomar para supuestamente protegerse.


----------



## Kriegswirtschaft (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## Pegoteonfire (14 Abr 2022)

Te tenía en el ignore. Al ver que has creado un tema que salía en tendencias te desbloqueé para ver que aportación habías traído al foro. Cuando leas esto estarás en el ignore otra vez, aunque no sé si te saltará este mensaje porque creo quebró ignore es recíproco.
En fin, subnormal, que aprendas a diferenciar un tazo de un raper.


----------



## Juanchufri (14 Abr 2022)

¿Alguien ha podido ver cómo vamos de muertos en las estadísticas MoMo con respecto a otros años/meses?


----------



## Bernaldo (14 Abr 2022)

Quieres decir que se ha madurado experimentando con muchos cientos de millones de personas... ¿es eso? 



HaCHa dijo:


> La cosa es que con las vacunas de la covid es una tecnología que se ha madurado mucho y que ahora dará unos frutos que podrían hacer que venciéramos a la mayor parte de los procesos oncológicos.


----------



## Wotan2021 (14 Abr 2022)

Ya que el experimento que os habéis inyectado no funciona para prevenir el catarro, por lo menos podéis decir que estáis orgullosos de haber sido conejillos de indias para la tecnología arnm. Y yo os lo agradezco, de corazón. No estoy 100% seguro de que os lo vayan a agradecer vuestros hijos, pero eso ya es otra historia.


----------



## Librepensante (14 Abr 2022)

Tufo a Pies dijo:


> Hacha se siente en un escalón inferior cuando ponemos en tela de juicio las vacunas pues él se ha vacunado. Por eso trata de hundirnos, para volver a sentirse superior.
> 
> Es una tecnología experimental, nunca antes había funcionado, es nueva, no se sabe qué puede pasar a futuro... eres una rata de laboratorio y no hay mas qué decir.
> 
> ...



Todo eso lleva la vacuna Covid o es lo que llevan muchas vacunas clásicas?
Muy de acuerdo en todo lo que dices.
Están en un experimento.
Y la sobremortalidad es fehaciente.
No hay discusión.
Las vacunas matan.
Como matan progresivamente lo tapan, lo invierten y dicen que salvan. Pero es simplemente falso.
Las vacunas matan, todas.
Saludos


----------



## HaCHa (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## McLovin (14 Abr 2022)

Es que no dejan de sorprendernos eh?...madre mía....Ahora el discurso covidiota se blinda aun más (eso se creen ellos) y resulta que ahora hay que darles las gracias por que...ATIENDE...han encontrado la cura contra el cáncer....jajajajajajajajajajajaajaaaaaaaaaajajajajajajaa. la paz en el mundo no podéis traer también por un casual ¿no? 

De verdad que esto me parece cada día más un experimento no ya sociológico, sino psicológico. Esto es un macroestudio a nivel mundial del comportamiento humano, básicamente como se comportan los vacunados: soberbia, avaricia, prepotencia, narcisismo, egoísmo. Ellos son los buenos y el resto los malos. Ellos salvan vidas y el resto son asesinos. Ellos son responsables y los demás unos magufos. Es curioso ver como al 99% de los no vacunados les suda la polla LITERALMENTE quién se vacune y quién no, pero en el caso contrario, los vacunados se vuelven reaccionarios, totalitarios e intolerantes hasta extremos desquiciados con los no vacunados. ¿Quién es el perturbado aquí entonces?


----------



## estupeharto (14 Abr 2022)

Hay que ser tonto para no ver la manipulación y confabulación.
Hay que ser ingenuo para creer a los hdp. Hay que ser ignorante para creerse las patrañas que han lanzado. Hay que ser mierda para imponer a los demás que se pinchen venenos. 
El gilipollas que se quiera pinchar mierda, que se infle si es su elección. Pero imponer a los demás es de HDP de mierda. Nazis de mierda. Lo que ellos dicen de los que quieren ser libres, es lo que ellos son, egoístas nazis de mierda.


----------



## avioneti (14 Abr 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Subnormal, eso ya basta para salvar 1.205.799 vidas al año.
> 
> Una cosa es que no sepáis matemáticas y otra muy distinta que no os enteréis ni de por dónde nos pega el aire, hostiaputa.



Esta extrapolación basada en 16 casos me recuerda al huerto en maceta y su supereficiencia y luego una plantacion agricola a gran escala.


----------



## Nosenadanunca (14 Abr 2022)

Me parece estupendo, te puedes poner todas las que me toquen a mí


----------



## Tufo a Pies (14 Abr 2022)

Librepensante dijo:


> Todo eso lleva la vacuna Covid o es lo que llevan muchas vacunas clásicas?
> Muy de acuerdo en todo lo que dices.
> Están en un experimento.
> Y la sobremortalidad es fehaciente.
> ...



Las vacunas del covid no llevan casi nada de mierda, lo más peligroso sería la tecnología ARNm y lo rápido que se han fabricado, están en fase 4 etc La foto es para vacunas tradicionales.


----------



## Covid Bryant (14 Abr 2022)

todavía peor ha sido el viruj, lo menos el 90% de la población ha muerto ya, en cuanto a que son npcs subnormales como el op


----------



## Sansonuro (14 Abr 2022)

Personalmente estoy hasta la polla del tema. No voy a ponerme a insultar ni a contestar a las provocaciones, ni a meterme con los que han decidido quedarse en el redil cual oveja obediente. Cada cual es dueño de sí mismo y de sus decisiones. Yo respecto al que haya tomado la decisión de vacunarse con el siempre dudoso brebaje. Hasta pongo en duda de que yo tenga razón y puede que la vacuna tenga en efecto las bondades que sus acólitos dicen que tiene, pero una cosa es segura: Yo y los que son como yo siempre tendremos la posibilidad de rectificar; tenemos toda la vida para decidir si meternos esa mierda en el cuerpo pero los que ya se la han puesto no van a tener esa gracia. Si la han cagado, ya no hay vuelta atrás. Y con comentarios como los vertidos en este hilo, no me dará ninguna pena si así es. Lo que lo siento es por muchos que se la han puesto porque se han visto coaccionados u obligados a hacerlo, para no perder su trabajo o lo que sea. Lo siento por ellos. A los demás ¡QUE LES DEN MUCHO POR EL CULO!


----------



## BudSpencer (14 Abr 2022)

¿Si el producto de BioNTech es una vacuna por qué sirve contra el cáncer?


----------



## mikiflush (15 Abr 2022)

Oh, sorpresa!
¿Será que el cáncer y la vacuna no tienen nada que ver?


----------

